# Spider-Man: Homecoming - loses Mundwerk und Iron Man im ersten Trailer



## Launethil (9. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spider-Man: Homecoming - loses Mundwerk und Iron Man im ersten Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Spider-Man: Homecoming - loses Mundwerk und Iron Man im ersten Trailer


----------



## Dosentier (9. Dezember 2016)

Irgendwie sagt mir das Design des Anzugs überhaupt nicht zu.
Von dem lächerlichen Milchgesicht als Peter Parker / Spiderman mal ganz abgesehen.

Also der Trailer sagt mir schon, das werde ich mir definit nicht ansehen.
Aber nach Tobey Maguire, kam eh kein wirklich würdiger Nachfolger mehr zustande.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (9. Dezember 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Irgendwie sagt mir das Design des Anzugs überhaupt nicht zu.
> Von dem lächerlichen Milchgesicht als Peter Parker / Spiderman mal ganz abgesehen.
> 
> Also der Trailer sagt mir schon, das werde ich mir definit nicht ansehen.
> Aber nach Tobey Maguire, kam eh kein wirklich würdiger Nachfolger mehr zustande.



Als Comicfan der alten Schule muss ich da vehement widersprechen. Tobi Maguire hat in keinster Weise gepasst leider, war aber für sich genommen ein ganz guter "alternativer" Spidey. 

Der hier ist, abgesehen vom Anzugdesign, da gebe ich dir Recht, ziemlich genau getroffen  Auch wenn sie natürlich mit der "Mentorenrolle" von Stark von der ursprünglichen Originstory abweichen. Liegt aber mitunter auch an der Tatsache, das Reed Richards sie nicht wie sonst übernehmen kann. Für das Alter (Highschool) ist der "Milchbubi" eigentlich perfekt. Bin gespannt was draus wird. Und mein Gott sieht Vulture Badass aus.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Dezember 2016)

... ich find Tony Stark grandios. Punkt.

Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen!


----------



## moeykaner (9. Dezember 2016)

What der neue Schaupieler passt viel besser in die Spiderman-Rolle, als die anderen zwei vor ihm.


----------

